# Advice I need a Humidifer & Timer - in Canada



## HazePhase (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

First let me start off by saying I am in Canada which limits me to buying in Canada due to exchange and duties etc....  
I would love to drive locally and buy it a deal but usually you have to buy from amazon etc so I am flexible.

I am in need of advice on a:

-- TIMER: 
that would have settings to turn on my intake fan for 5 minutes every 45min to an hour to keep air circulation but save on electricity. 

-- HUMIDIFIER: 
having a hard time with my veg getting the humidity up and it stays around 30-35% and will go to 40-41% but then when i turn intake fan on it drops back down. 
I have LED Cobs with barely any heat at all. 
I put a bucket of water in the tent last night to see if it helps. 

Regardless there are tons of options for timers and humidifiers and they aren't specifically built for cannabis growing so I thought I would ask the professionals who have had experience  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sopappy (Apr 6, 2017)

I was going to answer until you said "professionals". I'm not one of those. 
Hard to keep humidity levels up with heating systems roaring away in this godforsaken country. 35 is too low for young plants in veg, not so bad in late flower, 
As the plants get bigger, they make their own humidity, I find I can stop using mine when they're a foot plus or so, 60 is pretty comfy
I'd skip the timer on the fan and get a speed controller instead, there's a stat for cubic feet to replace every x minutes, I forget (and a constant flow is better,
shoot for slightly more out than in re smells)
You're in for a shock when you compare amazon.com to amazon.ca

those small humidifiers with those filtres are SUPREME ripoffs re the filtres, get a big drum one with the foam


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 6, 2017)

I have a speed controller for my fan but even on low it's making the humidity drop. 
It's due to having barely any heat at all from my lights. 
Also plants are still small and room isn't very hot. 

I might just grab one for canadian tire and call it a day lol


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 7, 2017)

Imo humidity is over rated, i am in Canada also and growing in 20% has never been an issue. 
Also jmo but an exhaust fan running constantly with passive intake is the way to go.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2017)

:yeahthat:

Run air exchange/exhaust fan when lights are on regardless of temps. Plants need a fresh supply of co2.  Circulation fans run 24/7.


----------



## sopappy (Apr 8, 2017)

HazePhase said:


> I have a speed controller for my fan but even on low it's making the humidity drop.
> It's due to having barely any heat at all from my lights.
> Also plants are still small and room isn't very hot.
> 
> I might just grab one for canadian tire and call it a day lol



It's not a onetime purchase, those filtres are expensive unless you get one of those big drum ones with the foam but I'd give the nod to Dman here, it's detail you needn't fuss over. I only use my ripoff filtre one for seedlings and you could use a dome for that.


----------



## HazePhase (Apr 13, 2017)

Hey Everyone, 
Thank you for your comments and suggestions. 

I have been running my intake fan about half the day which would allow my temps to go up to 60% humidity max and a low of 30%... Temps are around 23-27 degress celcius


----------

